# Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??



## chrishappy2 (18. März 2011)

Hallo

es geht total vom forum hier ab aber wil mich jetzt mal nicht extra wegen dieser frage in einem pool forum anmelden.

Und zwar habe einen pool metall frame pool 366cm 91cm und dass ich meinen skimmer benutzen kann brauche ich eine höhere filterleistung.
Habe gerade nicht so dass geld für eine sandfilter anlage !!!Habe 3 pool pumpen im keller stehen: 1.2500 l/h
            2.3500l/h
            3 2000l/h

Jetzt meine frage könnte ich die pumpen evtl
hintereinander stecken ???

wenn ja die schwachere leistung zum ansaugen oder umgedreht bin mir nicht sicher ob sowas funktioniert.

habe angst dass mir die pumpen kaputt gehen ?


----------



## scholzi (18. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*

Hi...
Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert das leider nicht....!
Wenn du alle Drei einzeln an den Skimmer anschließt... ja aber hintereinander.... nein!


----------



## chrishappy2 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*

Wie soll dass gehen einzeln ??


----------



## Ulli (18. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*

Hallo,

das funktioniert leider nicht, die stärkste Pumpe ergibt in etwa den Durchsatz, die anderen laufen quasi leer bzw. werden mit angetrieben.

Pumpen in Reihe ist nur bei grossem Höhenunterschied zwischen den Pumpen  sinnvoll, wenn man die Pumphöhe vergrössern will....

Grüßle
Ulli


----------



## chrishappy2 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*

ach meno was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen habe denn skimmer hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/INTEX-POOL-OBERF...31?pt=Whirl_Swimmingpools&hash=item43a5e1ba8f

was für eine pumpenleistung benötige ich da um denn zu betreiben ??


----------



## [atc]para (18. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*

Hallo Chris
Deine 3200 sollte reichen.
Angegeben ist der Skimmer im Artikel mit "ab 3000".
Habe selber einen Pool mit 4,55 X 1,07 gehabt, Originalpumpe machte nur 2800 und das ging auch super mit dem Skimmer (Hab den Gleichen)

Gruß Dirk


----------



## chrishappy2 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*

wirklich na super dass freut mich


----------



## [atc]para (18. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*

Hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## chrishappy2 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*

ja sehr hilfreich


----------



## Ulli (18. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> Wie soll dass gehen einzeln ??



2 Pumpen parallel gehen gut: Skimmer mit Schlauch an ein Y-Stück und an die beiden Enden dann zwei Pumpen... falls die eine 3200-er nicht die __ Enten reinzieht, die im Pool unerlaubterweise baden  

Das geht umso besser, je ähnlicher die Leistungen der Pumpen und je näher das Y-Stück am Skimmer ist. 

Grüßle
Ulli


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*

Der UlliW hat da schon recht:
2 VERSCHIEDENE Pumpen in HINTEREINANDER ist blanker Unsinn:
Die Schwächere bremst die Stärkere und wird von ihr angetrieben,
ohne nennenswert Strom ins Netz rückzuspeisen.

2 VERSCHIEDENE Pumpen PARALLEL KANN gutgehen;
das kommt auf die Druckverhältnisse an:
Deutlich sichtbar an der Pumpenkennlinie hat jede Pumpe einen Einsatzbereich,
für den sie konstruiert ist; betreibt man die z.B. mit zu hohem Gegendruck,
erzielt man eine schwache Literleistung - nicht vielleicht weil die Pumpe schlecht ist:
Man hat einfach die FALSCHE Pumpe gewählt!
Wird durch den Parallelbetrieb EINE der beiden Pumpen außerhalb des Einsatzbereiches betrieben,
kann das sogar dazu führen, 
dass durch die das von der anderen Pumpe geförderte Wasser ZURÜCKfließt!

Durch Kombination von 2 GLEICHEN Pumpen kann man jedoch die Pumpenkennlinie "anpassen":
Die SERIENschaltung macht die Pumpenkennlinie steiler (mehr Druck),
aber verändert grundsätzlich die Fördermenge ohne Gegendruck nicht.
Die PARALLELschaltung macht die Pumpenkennlinie flacher (mehr Fördermenge ohne Gegendruck),
aber verändert aber grundsätzlich den Maximaldruck nicht.
Je nach Gegendruck bringt dabei die eine ODER die andere Maßnahme weit bessere Ergebnisse:
 
Man muss man jedoch feststellen, dass es praktisch immer wirtschaftlicher ist, 
gleich eine größere Pumpe statt 2 kleiner zu kaufen,
da die in der Regel immer bessere Wirkungsgrade liefern, d.h. mehr Wasser um weniger Strom fördern.
Allerdings kann man mit 2 Pumpen auf einfach Art und Weise den Volumenstrom regeln,
wenn das gewünscht ist (Bachlauf, Wasserfall,...).
Bei parallelgeschalteten Pumpen muss dazu aber die stillgelegte mit einem Schieber abgetrennt werden,
sonst fliesst durch die erstaunlich viel Wasser retour!


P.S.: Unbedingt ist darauf zu achten, dass ALLE Verbindungen strömungsgünstig ausgeführt werden:
T-Stücke und 90°-Knie vernichten nur Strom. Gleiches gilt für unterdimensionierte Leitungen;
ich verweise nochmals auf www.druckverlust.de mit dem tollen Onlinerechner!


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*

Danke für deine totale ausführliche beschreibung !!!

Ich mache es einfach so an meinem pool sie 2 löcher am einen loch tuhe ich ein ansaugschlauch von der pumpe 1)Und bei dem anderen loch tuhe ich ansaugschlauch von pumpe nummer 2.

Und alle 2 auslass schläuche werde ich dann an meinem zaunn befestigen,wo der schlauch über den poolrand hängt,sodass dass wasser in dem pool zurück läuft dass ist die bessere art.


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Pool Pumpen hintereinander stecken ??*

Ich stell morgen mal bilder rein habe schon mal die form angefangen zupudeln.es schwierige daran ist dass alles gleich und gerade ist.


----------

